
Microsoft Doesn’t Want You to Use a Local Windows Account - gnicholas
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/295445-microsoft-really-doesnt-want-you-to-use-a-local-windows-account?source=opera
======
dngray
> _The situation ironically illustrates why I didn’t write about this at the
> time. I did some testing on Windows 1809 last year, but I didn’t allow it to
> connect to the internet to finish setup. Good thing I didn’t. If you do, you
> can’t configure a local account._

It's been like that for _ages_ , if I recall correctly.

I guess Microsoft is worried about losing that data point for serving targeted
advertising. I would bet most people don't opt out, or use tools to disable
that, or are a part of a corporate network and have group policies that do so.

* [https://www.privacytools.io/operating-systems/#win10](https://www.privacytools.io/operating-systems/#win10)

* [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/privacy/manage-conn...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/privacy/manage-connections-from-windows-operating-system-components-to-microsoft-services)

------
nemosaltat
I know we seem to dote on Apple here, but the default behavior in OS X has
been to create an iCloud account as a user account for quite some time.

~~~
opsroller
Yeah, and it also creates a local login account that does not require iCloud.

